# Post-Workout shake -- how long after workout?



## jond (Nov 2, 2002)

I've been told that drinking a protein shake after you workout is the best time to take it in.
Right now, I drive 30 minutes home from the gym before I can drink a shake. Is there a window of optortunity to take it in by?


----------



## Zarathustra (Nov 2, 2002)

I would take your shake to the gym and drink it immediately upon completing your workout.


----------



## LAM (Nov 2, 2002)

that's a big ditto...


----------



## iSlaNdEr bOy (Nov 6, 2002)

So would 30 minutes after you work out be too late? It takes me about 15 - 30 minutes to get home also.


----------



## Zoile (Nov 6, 2002)

Agree with Zara,i always take it within 15 minutes after workout.


----------

